# Metro Trade : Darter by Dan Ford!~



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Woooo wee. What a bullet proof slinger, Tufnol, steel torx screws and an aluminum core, nothing like some modern composite material advantage.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's some quick pics:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I have one of Dans hawkers. Top notch!! Great review. Enjoy it Eric.


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Very Nice Slingshot good luck with it.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Dan makes incredible stuff. Enjoy your new Dragonfly! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Looks like an awesome shooter!!


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

that slingshot looks awesome


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks for the re-we and "Dan`s the Man"

cheers


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.. cool!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Your pics are so cool, enjoy your traded slingshot, looks good with the tufnol :thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> Your pics are so cool, enjoy your traded slingshot, looks good with the tufnol :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------

